# freebsd 12.1 install mysql 5.7 help about



## Clay_S (Apr 26, 2020)

Is there anyone who can help FreeBSD 12.1 install MySQL 5.7 help about ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2020)

It's nothing more than this:
`# pkg install mysql57-server`
`# sysrc mysql_enable="YES"`
`# service mysql-server start`


----------



## Clay_S (Apr 26, 2020)

SirDice said:


> It's nothing more than this:
> `# pkg install mysql57-server`
> `# sysrc mysql_enable="YES"`
> `# service mysql-server start`


 
Does the installation with pkg differ from the installation with long make performance etc. for ?


----------



## Zvoni (Apr 27, 2020)

For reasons i could never figure out, the "standard" way of setting up MySQL never worked for me.
NB, setting up, not installing!. SirDice said pretty much everything there is to installing MySQL.
The Problem was in setting up post-install with the random/generic root-password which never worked for me.
I've come to appreciate the 
`# sysrc mysql_args="--initialize-insecure --user=mysql"`
`# sysrc mysql_args="--skip-grant-tables"`
commands


----------



## suntzu00 (Apr 27, 2020)

`mysql_secure_installation` right after starting the service


----------

